# Newbie has fiancee visa questions! :)



## serpentinasolis (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all! I'm new here. 

I'm headed an hour north of Lisboa in October or November (was originally planned for July 2010) to finish up wedding stuff with my fiance and I fear the little 3 months I would be allowed to stay wouldn't be enough time. I'm finally researching fiancee visa and I've looked all over this forum. Where does one apply for a fiancee visa to Portugal or would it be considered a Schengen fiancee visa? What seems to be the average cost for this? (I'll be coming from the US.)

I apologize if this seems like rambling!  I've been ill.


----------

